
Show HN: Synt – Find similar functions and classes in JavaScript/TypeScript code - bnix
https://github.com/brentlintner/synt
======
petercooper
I've just put this up on
[https://twitter.com/javascriptdaily](https://twitter.com/javascriptdaily) to
hopefully spread the word a bit more :-)

~~~
bnix
Awesome! Thanks. :-)

